# Tired of my cheap-o cutters



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Ok, guys, I need some help. I'm looking for a cutter that will last a long time, looks good but most importantly cuts really well. I've been using cheap ones for a few cuts and tossing them, and I'm ready to upgrade to a solid, reliable one. Not looking for anything ridiculously expensive, but I'm not trying to be cheap either. I want quality here. I appreciate any input brothers!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

This is easy..... Cuban Crafters perfect cut cutter. they can be had for around 15-20 bucks. they are stainless steel and are guaranteed for life!!! do a search in the forum and you will find out all about them. if your looking to spend more over 40 bucks Xikar and Palio are the clear cut favorite.


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Cuban Crafters have some great ones, I got mine on ebay for $15.00!


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

just spring a bit and get a xikar xi2. You can keep it forever(warranty)


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Does the Xikar cut better than the Cuban Crafters?


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

I can not say. But i have never heard one bad thing about them.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Xi2 for $26 on sale. They cut very well and a have a lifetime warranty so if/when the blade dulls, they'll sharpen it for free.


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a Cuban Crafters perfect cut. Its all stainless and it has cut perfectly for the past year with an average of 5-7 cuts per week. Can be had for $20 on ebay. Even if it lasts a year, that a great return. It's still cutting like new. I also have the Cuban Crafters gyro scissors and they suck. Sloppy cut, not like on the youtube videos. I have a Xikar guillo also and its great. My CC is my go-to.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

If you dont want the teardrop get a Xikar x8. You can catch them on monster for 17.00 or so. Haven't stopped using mine since I got it.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I will throw in my suggestion for a Palio cutter, great cutter so far and has a great warranty on it!

A little on the expensive side @ $35 though.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

jbrown287 said:


> If you dont want the teardrop get a Xikar x8. You can catch them on monster for 17.00 or so. Haven't stopped using mine since I got it.


Agreed on the X8, amazing cutter, amazing value.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> I will throw in my suggestion for a Palio cutter, great cutter so far and has a great warranty on it!
> 
> A little on the expensive side @ $35 though.


Agreed.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I bought Xikar scissors almost a month ago and have nearly 40 cuts with it so far. Absolutely love it, and would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Madurosman (Nov 11, 2008)

After going through a bunch of dollar store cutters was gifted a Palio for xmas. Simple mechanism, nice feel in the hand, and perfect cut every time. Haven't owned a CC and might pick up a Xikar someday, but I'm really happy with the Palio. And $35 is pretty fair given the cost of a Toro - shredded ends, and spitting out chaw takes away from the experience.


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

Both the Palio and Xikars are excellent cutters. I have a black Palio and an Xi1, and both are fantastic cutters. Do a search, and you'll find dozens of posts of people claiming one's better than the other, but when it comes down to it they're both great cutters with unbeatable warranties. You can't go wrong.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a xikar and I love it. It is worth the price I paid because I am not going to let a cheap cutter ruin the enjoyment of my cigars. The perfect cut will make the world different.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, guys. To be honest, I'm still such a noob that I've never heard of a Palio cutter. I searched a little bit and they seem to be what I'm looking for. I'm not too sure about the teardrop style Xikars, but I'm comfortable with guillotines so I was stoked when I saw the Palio's. Thanks again for the help, brothers!!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Animal said:


> Thanks for the advice, guys. To be honest, I'm still such a noob that I've never heard of a Palio cutter. I searched a little bit and they seem to be what I'm looking for. I'm not too sure about the teardrop style Xikars, but I'm comfortable with guillotines so I was stoked when I saw the Palio's. Thanks again for the help, brothers!!


Im not a fan of the teardrop either but I do like the xikar ultra slim and the scissors.


----------



## centralharbor (May 20, 2010)

Animal said:


> Thanks for the advice, guys. To be honest, I'm still such a noob that I've never heard of a Palio cutter. I searched a little bit and they seem to be what I'm looking for. I'm not too sure about the teardrop style Xikars, but I'm comfortable with guillotines so I was stoked when I saw the Palio's. Thanks again for the help, brothers!!


If you don't like the teardrop, but don't want to spend the $ on the Palio, the x8 from Xikar is great


----------



## flyfisher86 (Aug 20, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> This is easy..... Cuban Crafters perfect cut cutter. they can be had for around 15-20 bucks. they are stainless steel and are guaranteed for life!!! do a search in the forum and you will find out all about them. if your looking to spend more over 40 bucks Xikar and Palio are the clear cut favorite.


You can't go wrong with the Cuban Crafters cutters. I have one thats over 2 years old and its still going strong. It was the 2nd best cigar accessory purchase I made, first being a Ronson jet lighter.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I have gotten away from straight cutters and gone to a plug cutter. Not quite as cool looking but effective. Wolfe make a couple great ones and can be had for less than 20 bucks.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Dec 11, 2010)

I just picked up a Cuban Crafters perfect cut, no tear drop, and so far so good. My only complaint is the "perfect cut" is not perfect for me. I like to take a bit more off......


----------



## Entan (Jul 20, 2010)

My vote goes to the Cuban Crafters Perfect Cut. It's low cost. It is amazingly sharp and does a very good job of taking off the right amount from the cigar head. It holds the shavings in, so you can use it without having to hold it over an ashtray. Lastly, it's all stainless steel so it'll probably last a very long time. If you want to customize how much you take off the head of a cigar, you can probably find another Cuban Crafters cutter, without the backplate. Do a search on eBay, it's where I bought mine.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

There's a Xikar Xi1 on the Mash Up for $37. I picked one up the first time it appeared this week. You can probably find it cheaper on cbid, but if you're as impulsive as I am, it's still a good deal. It's on the bottom row: Cigar Monster Mashup!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have had them all Palio is the best IMHO!:rant:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a palio and xikar....
Both are great
If I had to pick one ,,,palio


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I'll throw my 2 cents in, I gotta say scissors are the way to go. I picked up some vintage German ones from Ebay and they are awesome! It's the only thing I use now, unless I'm in a bind. With scissors you can really control the draw by just clipping away at the head until you're ready to smoke. No torn caps or ruined cigars...


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

i got a few questions for you guys. i just ordered a xikar ZX Ultra Slim and im wondering, if the blades ever get dull what do i have to do mail it to xikar? so they really sharpen the blades or will they give me a new cutter?

does every cutter get dull after a certain amount of years? if so how many years can i expect my cutter to stay sharp for?


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

JGD said:


> Agreed.


I also love my palio


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I just picked up a Xikar Xi1 on Amazon for 35 bucks shipped. So far I have to say it's awesome.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

johnpalley said:


> i got a few questions for you guys. i just ordered a xikar ZX Ultra Slim and im wondering, if the blades ever get dull what do i have to do mail it to xikar? so they really sharpen the blades or will they give me a new cutter?
> 
> does every cutter get dull after a certain amount of years? if so how many years can i expect my cutter to stay sharp for?


They'll replace it, I've also heard that any Xikar retailer will exchange it but I haven't tested that theory. My Xi1 is gathering dust in a drawer somewhere since I got the scissors...


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> They'll replace it, I've also heard that any Xikar retailer will exchange it but I haven't tested that theory. My Xi1 is gathering dust in a drawer somewhere since I got the scissors...


thats what i was wondering. could i bring it somewhere in person to be replaced even though i bought it on the internet. if anyone knows please post


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

johnpalley said:


> thats what i was wondering. could i bring it somewhere in person to be replaced even though i bought it on the internet. if anyone knows please post


I feel like I've read somewhere that Xikar encourages you to first take their cutter/lighter/whatever to a retailer for a replacement, but can't put my finger on where I read that. Their own site, maybe? Then it's just up to the individual retailer whether they want to deal with it or not.


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> I feel like I've read somewhere that Xikar encourages you to first take their cutter/lighter/whatever to a retailer for a replacement, but can't put my finger on where I read that. Their own site, maybe? Then it's just up to the individual retailer whether they want to deal with it or not.


thanks, how many years do you guys think my cutter will last before the blade gets dull? im probably gonna be using it 2-3 times a week


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

johnpalley said:


> thanks, how many years do you guys think my cutter will last before the blade gets dull? im probably gonna be using it 2-3 times a week


Long time. I haven't used mine much, but I'd guess at least a year? The blades are going to be MUCH better than any cheap device you'd use, so they won't wear out after a handful of sticks.


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> Long time. I haven't used mine much, but I'd guess at least a year? The blades are going to be MUCH better than any cheap device you'd use, so they won't wear out after a handful of sticks.


sounds good, thanks


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

johnpalley said:


> thanks, how many years do you guys think my cutter will last before the blade gets dull? im probably gonna be using it 2-3 times a week


I've had mine for 2yrs with no issues...


----------



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

AspiringGent said:


> Both the Palio and Xikars are excellent cutters. I have a black Palio and an Xi1, and both are fantastic cutters. Do a search, and you'll find dozens of posts of people claiming one's better than the other, but when it comes down to it they're both great cutters with unbeatable warranties. You can't go wrong.


I agree..! I own both( a burl-wood palio and Xi1)and it is hard to say which I like better.Why don't you buy both?


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

The best cutter I've ever owned was the Nat Sherman Tsuge. My first one lasted 10 years of almost daily use. They don't make them anymore so they're damn near impossible to find. I tracked some down a couple of years ago and I bought 2 of them. I also have a couple of Xikars and they're great as well.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> I feel like I've read somewhere that Xikar encourages you to first take their cutter/lighter/whatever to a retailer for a replacement, but can't put my finger on where I read that. Their own site, maybe? Then it's just up to the individual retailer whether they want to deal with it or not.


I think that's Palio Xi-Kars get mailed in to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

Frodo said:


> I've had mine for 2yrs with no issues...


thanks, i was hoping i wasnt gonna have to mail mine to xikar every single year. that would be a huge hastle


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

jbrown287 said:


> If you dont want the teardrop get a Xikar x8. You can catch them on monster for 17.00 or so. Haven't stopped using mine since I got it.


I'll second this. It's a really nice cutter for the money, and if it ever gets dull or breaks, you just send it in. I still have to write that review thread of it...meh, I'll wait until I use it a few more times.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

After much deliberation and reading of the numerous recommendations, I decided on the Palio. I'll post up a little noob-review when I get it.


----------

